# Les 500 plus riches du monde



## krigepouh (29 Juillet 2001)

Salut !
Lu dans le Nouvel Economiste:
1er/ Gates, William H. III (Bilou): 58,7 Mds de dollars
.
.
.
387ème/Jobs, Steven Paul (Steevy): 1,3 Mds de dollars

Ben dis donc


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2001)

ben t'a raison boudiou !

bilou: 58.700.000.000 $

stéve.  1.300.000.000 $

j'en veus un peu  na !


----------



## benR (29 Juillet 2001)

"Le monde se divise en deux catégories..."


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2001)

méme 1% ça me suffit


----------



## PowerMike (30 Juillet 2001)

Quasiment un rapport de 1 pour 58 ... Ça montre bien la différence entre les deux hommes : l'un est un super buisness man dont personne n'aime les méthodes (vol d'idées, mensonge, extorction, trust ...) et un visionnaire ( Apple I, II, Macintosh, NeXT, WebObjects, iMac, Mac OS et Mac OS X ...)


----------



## benR (30 Juillet 2001)

...Pixar, aussi, au passage...

JE remarque au passage que quand il s'agit de le comparer, Steve ne nous prend plus pour des cons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



plus de DD à 5400, d'iMacs dépassés, de G4 trop chers...
juste un visionnaire !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est ça aussi le pouvoir de Steve !


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2001)

si il est vraiement visionnair ça risque de peter des flammes le 26 septembre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 juillet 2001 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

Je serais vous, je me monterais pas trop la tête sur l'Apple Expo.
Quand on tient une bonne vache à lait comme le iMac, qu'on est plutot Mr Igloo coté économie, et que le seul successeur possible ne serait pas amorti avant (au -) un an_ et bien tout visionnaire qu'on est, on reste gentiment dans son hamac avec un panama et deux-trois bonnes bouteilles de rosé.

Vu les marges réalisées sur le iMac, même si les ventes baissent encore de 30%, Steeve a plus de 9 mois devant lui pour passer à table.

Mais bon, ça fait pas de mal de rêver (quoique_)


----------



## krigepouh (30 Juillet 2001)

Salut !
A propos de Pixar, dans le magazine "Le Nouvel Economiste" ou j'ai trouvé ces chiffres, ils disent que la plus grosse partie de la fortune de Steevy provient de Pixar et non d'Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors


----------



## benR (30 Juillet 2001)

Ben Stev ea touché ses stocks options en 1999 (je crois), et l'action a perdu environ 70% depuis.. pas étonnant que sa fortune ne vienne aps d'Apple, dans ces conditions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quand on connait le succès de Pixar...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2001)

et mais ils ont oublié largo winch et ses 10 milliards de dollars qui sont beaucoup plus que les 53 de Bill Gates (c'est pas les mêmes billets, lui, il peut construire l'Empire State Building avec).


De toute façon, quel mauvais goût d'étaler ainsi sa fortune. peuh_


----------



## Amok (30 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PowerMike:
*Ça montre bien la différence entre les deux hommes : l'un est un super buisness man dont personne n'aime les méthodes (vol d'idées, mensonge, extorction, trust ...) et un visionnaire ( Apple I, II, Macintosh, NeXT, WebObjects, iMac, Mac OS et Mac OS X ...)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

N'exagerons rien quand même... Jobs n'est pas tout à fait un saint...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2001)

Pourquoi je suis pas dans la liste ?! Ils ne prennent pas en compte les chiffres négatifs ?! PFfffff


----------



## PowerMike (1 Août 2001)

Jobs n'est pas un saibt mais l inforatique doit bcp à son génie. J'ai jamais dit que ça l'empêchait de nous prendre pour des billes ... tous les génies sont un peu syphonés sur les bords et ça se retrouve chez lui :

Ultra ego-centrisme ( n ecoute pas les autres, ne delegue pas, admet rarement ses erreurs)
schyzofrénie (saute d humeurs)

paranoïa !! (secret secret secret jsuque dans la doc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

